# anyone a boxing fan- joe calzaghe tonight



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

just wondering if anyone else is watching the joe calzaghe fight tonight im gonna go bed about ten and set my alarm for two, would,nt miss it i love all the big fights and joe is a little bit tasty ha ha


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

not watching him fight its at some ungodly hour but have just watched him on mr + mrs  

xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

DH is also planning on watching it.....

My BIL was going to come round about 2 to watch it but his parent's have scuppered his plans so now DH intendsto watch it in bed!!    If he wakes me or C up I will murder him!!


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

cant believe he,s been on mr and mrs and i missed it, do they have a repeat on tomorrow ? i was playing mahjong tiles on the internet cause i was bored (sad i know, but i love games ) didnt know he was on


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks for that, ill make a note of that so i dont forget   memories not up to much these days, thaks again x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

i am watching! i love boxing.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG we had a nightmare with this !!

It was being shown live on Setanta which we didn't have but DP insisted we get it for the fight.....so as Sky is in my name I had to go all round the houses to get the subscription....and he and a mate watched it......and then I had to write a letter on Monday cancelling the subscription 

The things we do for the boxing huh....I couldn't even be bothered to get up and watch it after all that 

N xx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

ha ha i never thought of doing that minxy
      if your dp is into footy, you can usually get all the games that are on sky on" livefooty doctor" just google it not a bad site 
    christina


----------

